# John deere 336 twine



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I recently brought a John deere 336 baler that the owner had been running 9000 sisal. I was wondering if I could switch to some type of plastic twine and if so what would be a good one to try and is there any ware I can buy it online as I having hard time finding anything other than round bale twine around me.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It may have had plastic twine bill hooks retrofitted already. If so it will tie poly twine reliably. The plastic billhooks will tie sisal as well.

My 336 was a mid 70s model and had them when I got it.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a Tractor Supply, Atwoods or Rural King? they should have twine. Try Rural King or Tractor Supply on line. Not sure if Atwoods does on-line.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> It may have had plastic twine bill hooks retrofitted already. If so it will tie poly twine reliably. The plastic billhooks will tie sisal as well.
> 
> My 336 was a mid 70s model and had them when I got it.


How can I tell if it has the plastic twine bill hooks?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I was running 7200 sisal in my 336 until I couldn't find it last year. I went to plastic and it switched over fine. The bill hooks and the twine tension are considerations. I just put plastic in mine and didn't tell the baler so it ran it without thinking about problems.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thumbtack said:


> Do you have a Tractor Supply, Atwoods or Rural King? they should have twine. Try Rural King or Tractor Supply on line. Not sure if Atwoods does on-line.


We have a atwoods and they only have 20,000 plastic twine and took a look at TSC and they only had the 20,000 also booth did have the 190 sisal but if I do haft to use sisal I would like the 170


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wethay said:


> I was running 7200 sisal in my 336 until I couldn't find it last year. I went to plastic and it switched over fine. The bill hooks and the twine tension are considerations. I just put plastic in mine and didn't tell the baler so it ran it without thinking about problems.


What type of plastic are you running?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There was a picture in the manual I think?



Ranger518 said:


> How can I tell if it has the plastic twine bill hooks?


----------



## arlington (Jul 11, 2014)

I run 9600-170 in my 336.you may need to adjust the knotter's to run the poly. Their are parts in the knotter that are different for the poly and the sisal.The manual will show you what you need to do.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ranger518 said:


> How can I tell if it has the plastic twine bill hooks?


Here's how to determine the difference in the 2 types of BH's.

HTH's,Jim


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been running 9600 poly on a 336 and it's been working perfectly.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks I will take a look at my bill hooks and give some 9600 plastic a try that is if it ever dries out here.


----------



## Hereford6215 (Jan 8, 2015)

Switched and started running Bridon XSR210 and does real well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hereford6215 said:


> Switched and started running Bridon XSR210 and does real well.


Yes that Bridon is very good and Tytan 210 is also very good.

Regards, Mike


----------

